# flourite vs laterite



## Millipede (Feb 11, 2009)

i went to the pet store looking for flourite but they only had a huge bag so the guy recommended laterite instead but wanted 20 bucks for just a little box. i didnt know what to do. what are the diffences between the two things and what sort of nutrients are in each?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

laterite is an iron supplement, I wouldn't use it as a primary substrate, especially at the price it goes for.

Other options for a planted tank if you can't find the flourite:

Eco-complete - grey color
Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil (available in pond sections in big-box hardware stores) - 'orange-brown' color


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

At $20 for a box of laterite I'd be finding a new LFS. The ONLY thing I bought at the LFS was may tank and cabinet (and fish and some plants). Everything else was from online sources such as That Pet Place and Drs FosterSmith. You can save 30% to 50%. 

You would never want to use laterite as the only substate. It makes the water very cloudy when disturbed.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Laterite is not meant to be the main substrate. A small amount of it is placed UNDER the main substrate. Laterite provides Iron and some microelements.

If you decide to use Laterite then you can also put Peat mixed with it. Cap those two with your main substrate and you will have the best old school substrate you can have. It works, it has been proven for many years.

Nowadays if you don't buy AquaSoil don't even ask what else to buy - all substrates are equal. All of them will benefit from adding Laterite and Peat under them.

--Nikolay


----------



## zenfish (Jan 30, 2006)

niko said:


> Laterite is not meant to be the main substrate. A small amount of it is placed UNDER the main substrate. Laterite provides Iron and some microelements.
> 
> If you decide to use Laterite then you can also put Peat mixed with it. Cap those two with your main substrate and you will have the best old school substrate you can have. It works, it has been proven for many years.
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

niko said:


> Laterite is not meant to be the main substrate. A small amount of it is placed UNDER the main substrate. Laterite provides Iron and some microelements.
> 
> If you decide to use Laterite then you can also put Peat mixed with it. Cap those two with your main substrate and you will have the best old school substrate you can have. It works, it has been proven for many years.
> 
> ...


+2 
I have used flourite with laterite additive and peat plates for many years. It is old school, but its easy to get and it works!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Aquasoil and other man made substrates breakdown over time and you need to re-do your tank every 2 to 3 years.


----------



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

mountaindew said:


> +2
> I have used flourite with laterite additive and peat plates for many years. It is old school, but its easy to get and it works!


Does Laterite + peat benefit a Flourite bed? I thought Flourite was "a complete substrate"? ...


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

correct me if im wrong, but doesnt flourite and laterite both provide iron. so what really is the difference? right now im using flourite with black onyx gravel. its running perfectly fine. but im thinking of adding laterite (only if it going to make a better difference)


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

m3177o said:


> correct me if im wrong, but doesnt flourite and laterite both provide iron. so what really is the difference? right now im using flourite with black onyx gravel. its running perfectly fine. but im thinking of adding laterite (only if it going to make a better difference)


Correct they both supplement iron. Laterite was one of or the first if not the first substrate made for aquariums in the 70's I think(?) Flourite/Eco-Complete/ADA/SAS/SMS are newer products that also supplement iron (ADA products do allot more than that for allot more money).

The problem with laterite is that it is hard to use as it's very fine and will cloud your tank so I wouldn't recommend it for your first planted tank. If it's a small tank (under 30gal) I would recommend ether Fluorite or Eco-Complete but if it's 30+gal I would recommend Turface/SMS (Soil Master Select) since they are cheaper and in larger bags (50lbs vs 10/20 lbs).

- Brad


----------

